# PTSD GSD in Alberta Canada



## TamarG (Mar 25, 2016)

Hi, I am searching for a GSD dog to register as. Service Dog for PTSD. How can I find a reputable breeder for GSD in Alberta Canada? What is an average cost of a high quality GSD dog? One place wants $5000. For a 5 year old retired female PO1. Will not let me try for a few weeks to offers no refund policy. Any suggestions? Thank you!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

"One place wants $5000. For a 5 year old retired female PO1. " 

this title does not have any bearing on suitability for the duties of a therapy dog . Unfortunately in some instances may work against against you .

putting on my thinking cap --


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I am in Alberta. Unless Carmen can come up with someone, I would steer well clear of the breeders in this province. If BC works, reach out to Bullinger. I know she has successfully placed several of her dogs as service dogs.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

recommendations can't be made unless we know the requirements you have of a "therapy" dog .

Is the dog passive , as in a soothing companion -- or active with tasks that the dog needs to complete .

Will the dog be home-based , or travel extensively.

Will the dog be trained and certified to give you that freedom to take the dog everywhere , legally.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

here is a kennel who deliberately breeds for a versatile working dog .
I have known her through obedience competition many years ago , have kept an eye on her "Monty" --
For Sale


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

carmspack said:


> here is a kennel who deliberately breeds for a versatile working dog .
> I have known her through obedience competition many years ago , have kept an eye on her "Monty" --
> For Sale


 "Miss Molly May", a member here, has a GSD from this kennel and is very pleased with his girl.


----------



## TamarG (Mar 25, 2016)

Thank you so much for responding so quickly. My husband and I used to have a male GSD. He was so beautiful and smart. When he crossed, we didn't want another. That was 15 years ago. This time I need the dog. I have chronic PTSD-14 years. I have made major improvements but still have difficulty going for walks, being in parking lots, walking on the beach, etc. My medical team believe it would be beneficial for me to have a dog. need a dog that can travel on plane with me, in vehicle, on boat, and in some public places . I would love the thought that I could attend University again.. so I do proper training and certification. It would be a family pet, youngest child is 14. Must get along well with other animals especially cats. We provide foster and abuse protection care for various animals at different times. I really appreciate the assistance, and am so thankful that forums such as this exist for agoraphobes such as myself.


----------

